# Husband getting on my nerves!!!!



## compromise98 (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay guys I'm just venting at the moment. But here it goes. I am a marine wife that is station overseas and finding good friends is hard to find. I finally found a friend who ive only know for 3 years that I can trust her with my kids and to say is my best friend out here. She has 2 boys ages 5 and 2 who I love and call them my adopted sons.

Me and my friend always babysit each others kids. I have no problem whatsoever. Now this is where my husband annoys me. He seems to think that I have the boys all the time and that I have them when its inconvenient. Granted ive had the boys more than usual in the last week only because my friends husband is special forces and will be deploying to Afghanistan. And prior before that he was gone for 3months.

I try to talk to him about it and ask him why does it bothered you so much when I'm the one watching him and you dont. It doesn't get in the way of our spending time together. I try to tell him that he should be lucky that I found someone I can trust my girls with and that.we don't have to.pay a sitter when we have date nights. This is my vent. Feel free to put your input.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Are they his children, too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe he feels as if your being taken advantage of by your friend. It happens, especially with neighbors. I had a little girl come here everyday and eat all 3 meals for 3-4 years until they moved. Their mother would never allow my girls to eat over. She was lazy and didn't like to cook. That's just one suggestion. Or perhaps he doesn't like the extra noise or he's eating up the food/snacks you paid for. 

We have the neighborhood kids over at my house daily in the summer. Not so much during the school year. I'm not sure why they like it here so much, we don't have a lot of material things/toys to play with. They are forced to use their imagination.lol It does get exhausting when you have 4-5 extra kids in your house everyday. Even one child can be exhausting if your not use to it.

I find it very nice your helping your friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## compromise98 (Jan 18, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Are they his children, too?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No not his children. I meant by adopted sons because I treat them like my own


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I meant your daughters - was just curious.

I don't see why it bothers him if having the boys isn't interfering with anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## compromise98 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Maybe he feels as if your being taken advantage of by your friend. It happens, especially with neighbors. I had a little girl come here everyday and eat all 3 meals for 3-4 years until they moved. Their mother would never allow my girls to eat over. She was lazy and didn't like to cook. That's just one suggestion. Or perhaps he doesn't like the extra noise or he's eating up the food/snacks you paid for.
> 
> We have the neighborhood kids over at my house daily in the summer. Not so much during the school year. I'm not sure why they like it here so much, we don't have a lot of material things/toys to play with. They are forced to use their imagination.lol It does get exhausting when you have 4-5 extra kids in your house everyday. Even one child can be exhausting if your not use to it.
> 
> ...


My friend she is also my neighbor. Now as far as food we equal out. My 2 girls who are 9yrs and 4yrs go to her house for food and smacks. She cooks for them and I also cook for her boys. We both take turns in cooking dinner. Now as far as noise,,,,I can understand that.but I usually go to her house to watch them. I know he has tons of homework from his class and is fraustrsted but it just annoys me he takes it out on me and my girls.:scratchhead:


----------



## compromise98 (Jan 18, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> I meant your daughters - was just curious.
> 
> I don't see why it bothers him if having the boys isn't interfering with anything.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Oh yea.h my daughters are his. Yeah my girls love playing with her boys they call each other brothers and sister.


----------

